# Atlas Shaper $600



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 18, 2018)

https://albany.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-metal-shaper/6549888828.html

Wish I wasn't broke.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 18, 2018)

That does look like a worthy piece of equipment. Albany NY is just too darn far for me though.
That piece of machinery would never come up West of the Rockies.
I want to move.....


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 18, 2018)

My shop is only 80 miles from Albany, Damn you


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 18, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> My shop is only 80 miles from Albany, Damn you



Go get it!


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 18, 2018)

Why are these things always on the other side of the country?


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 19, 2018)

At that price, I hope it doesn't get parted out.  The stand legs alone will go for nearly that much.  The vise and stand legs together will definitely go for that price.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 19, 2018)

I've been trying to resist but I just caved and sent the seller an email....


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 19, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> I've been trying to resist but I just caved and sent the seller an email....



Hope you get it.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 23, 2018)

I was at the NAMES expo in Detroit over the weekend, one about like that went for 625 or less (that was the asking price).  I guess those things are much cheaper on the east coast than here, but that to me is an insane price for that shaper, with vise and original stand.


----------

